# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Interview groeistoornis

## anoukelyse

Hoi!
Mijn naam is Anouk en ik moet samen met een vriendin voor ons examenjaar een profielwerkstuk maken. Wij hebben als onderwerp voor groeistoornissen gekozen omdat ik dit zelf ook heb. Hierbij willen we het psychische effect van het hebben van een groeistoornis onderzoeken. Om dit te doen hebben we een enquête gemaakt en we willen vragen aan jongeren die ook een groeistoornis hebben of ouders die aan hun kinderen met een groeistoornis willen vragen om de enquête in te vullen. Het zou ons echt enorm helpen!
De link is; https://www.enquetesmaken.com/live.php?code=aef237f 
Groetjes, Anouk!

----------

